# Wie Prozess in UML modellieren



## Maik.Neumann (15. Jun 2014)

Hallo !

Mit welchem UML Symbol kan ich am besten einen Authentifizierungsprozess in einer Software modellieren?

Ich nutze dazu LDAP und einen Webservice.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## JavaMeister (15. Jun 2014)

Mit einem Rechteck


----------

